# How do I order Clash at Castle?



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

If you're in the United States download the Peacock App. If you're elsewhere use the WWE Network.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Nothing Finer said:


> If you're in the United States download the Peacock App. If you're elsewhere use the WWE Network.


Do I have to pay for the whole peacock service or can I just pay for it once? I don’t plan to use peacock all the time unless there’s one PPV I want to watch.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bagelalmond said:


> Do I have to pay for the whole peacock service or can I just pay for it once? I don’t plan to use peacock all the time unless there’s one PPV I want to watch.


You probably can just pay for a month like most streaming services offer and then cancel your subscription.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Bagelalmond said:


> Do I have to pay for the whole peacock service or can I just pay for it once? I don’t plan to use peacock all the time unless there’s one PPV I want to watch.


Yea, but you gotta pay for that month and you can cancel. Make sure you cancel because it will auto renew, a month later if you don't.


----------



## RavenNevermore (4 mo ago)

Watch it on Peacock or the WWE Network, whichever is available in your country.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Adapting said:


> Yea, but you gotta pay for that month and you can cancel. Make sure you cancel because it will auto renew, a month later if you don't.


When I go to watch.wwe.com, it doesn’t give me a tab or link to purchase the PPV. The only ones I’m seeing are SummerSlam and everything else that has already been watched.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Bagelalmond said:


> When I go to watch.wwe.com, it doesn’t give me a tab or link to purchase the PPV. The only ones I’m seeing are SummerSlam and everything else that has already been watched.


It should be the premium subscription, I believe it's 10 bucks per month. It gives you access to PPVs and pervious ones.


----------

